# After 1st entry, How long i stay out of Australia out of 5 Year Visa



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Experts,

I have few questions, some are not related to subject 

1. After initial entry, how long i will stay out of Australia. e.g after getting PR, i will go to Australia for initial entry and than come back, than after 4 years i will make an entry with permanent residence plan, does i get extension in my PR?
2.Is it possible for me to invite parents on visit visa in Australia during 1st year of my PR? it's easy or hard.
3.What will be most important things which i will do if i will go for first entry in Oz for only 10 days like bank account etc.
4.To get citizenship as i understand from DIAC website. Out of 5 years i have to stay 4 years, During this 5 years, i have to stay for 1 year without any exit to make my PR mature and from balance 4 years. i have to stay with total 3 years with no more than 90 days exist.
5. Does Government support to PR residents with any financial assitance in start. Is it good to have that assistance or it will effect your credit record.
6. what i need to show to make a new Credit Card in Oz if i dont have any job


Sorry for lot of questions

BR//iffi


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Please do a forum search for RRV, the questions you are asking are answered there. Also look at the links for RRV on the Immi website. When you get PR you get PR AND a 5 yr RRV. It's the 5 yr RRV that expires, the PR never expires.



iffi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have few questions, some are not related to subject
> 
> ...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi iffi, 

Your parents can visit you at any time if they are on a visitors visa. If you are asking about them moving over to Australia to live then that's a different question and they would need to apply for a parent visa.....

You don't get any government support as such when you're a PR. If you have kids there may be some child benefits that you would be entitled to (I don't have kids) but see the centrelink website for more info on that. 

In my experience it may be tough to get a credit card if you don't have a job. When we tried (which was a few years ago) monthly income was more important to the bank than the amount of money in the bank account (we had the proceeds from a house sale in the UK in there and we still couldn't get a credit card).

Regards,
Karen


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Hi iffi,
> 
> Your parents can visit you at any time if they are on a visitors visa. If you are asking about them moving over to Australia to live then that's a different question and they would need to apply for a parent visa.....
> 
> ...


Thanks Kaz and Amaslam. My this question is unanswered can you throw some light on that

3.What will be most important things which i will do if i will go for first entry in Oz for only 10 days like bank account etc.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

iffi said:


> Thanks Kaz and Amaslam. My this question is unanswered can you throw some light on that
> 
> 3.What will be most important things which i will do if i will go for first entry in Oz for only 10 days like bank account etc.


Try reading through the sticky posts at the top of the forum and that may help you with that. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Open a bank account and get an AU phone #, try to get some interviews for jobs. Get your Medicare card. Go to a few rental open houses to get an idea of how that works and look at the application. You need to be quick to secure a property so if you have the info ready you can fill out forms when you're ready to rent. 



iffi said:


> Thanks Kaz and Amaslam. My this question is unanswered can you throw some light on that
> 
> 3.What will be most important things which i will do if i will go for first entry in Oz for only 10 days like bank account etc.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

When an applicant gets PR, he has to enter in Australia before a date which is "Initial Entry Date", Is this date for main applicant only?
Is it possible if main applicant enters OZ before initial date and secondary/dependents enter any time but after initial date?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

The initial entry date is for all applicants as each person needs to activate their visa. The applicants can enter at different times but definitely before the initial entry date.

You can even come and leave on the same day to activate the visas (activation means you go through AU immigration once with your passports getting an Entry stamp). Most however tend to come for a few days to one week to activate and then plan their REAL entry for later.



shafaqat309 said:


> When an applicant gets PR, he has to enter in Australia before a date which is "Initial Entry Date", Is this date for main applicant only?
> Is it possible if main applicant enters OZ before initial date and secondary/dependents enter any time but after initial date?


----------

